# anavar vs winny



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

hey guys which one would work better for me i am wanting to add somthing into my cycle of test e and eq cyle.i am wanting to cutt up and loose some fat.i know winny and var are good for thses goals but which one is better.and allso with winny is oil base or water base better.and yes i know winny is strounger but i am wanting to know which one is btter for my goal.and i am all so thinking about tren ace but the sides effects still worry me.so me still.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 1, 2011)

you need to know Anavar is 3-4 times more expensive also!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

yea i know but money is not really a concern i shop at wp dont i.j/k but only if it is worth the extra money that was kinda one of my guestions.


----------



## ACHILLE (Jun 1, 2011)

For cut. Id go winny if that was my only concern. But if i was concernrd about health issues in any way from tAking an oral or something id go winny inject


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 1, 2011)

Win is more for cutting so if that's your primary goal then go for it, but you need to already be relatively lean to really get the full benefit of it. How lean are you now? And ya, Anavar is quite expensive. Many people don't even bother because of how much it costs and the fact that it's a fairly weak compound.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

i have goten pretty lean now.i do not know my bf but i only have fat arround my bottom part of my belly.i am really looking for one that helps loose fat i know there is no steroid that is a fat burner but there are some that can help more than others.and that is what i have heard about var.i just wondering what var does that is so great because it is rally really high and people buy it so it has to do somthing really good you know.


----------



## Life (Jun 2, 2011)

Anavar will help you burn the extra fat but you've got to be on it for ~six weeks for that to start showing. Personally I love anavar and I can't take the joint pain the winny gives. 50mg ED of anavar is what I take. Any more than that and I get joint pain (Not as bad as winny though).


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Neither one burns fat you need proper diet to get lean these compounds ony help maintain muscle and some what increase hardness and vascularity.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

well i have read and heard from many places i think even from z himself and sevral sites that sale it here and everywhere says that anvar does have fat burning properties to it along with tren ace does to.and then there is primo which does not burn fat but does well on a low calorie diet.i am suprised d did not know that about var and tren helping burn fat.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol ok


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Fat reduction is not site specific. It comes off first where it was put on last ie if you bulked up and got a gut at the end it will disappear relatively easy. If you have always had a fat gut it will be the hardest spot to cut up. Steroids are not site specific and these rules always apply. Ask any sponsor you want.


----------



## BJJisLIFE (Jun 2, 2011)

winny will cut you up better than var. but in my experience var gave me way better results that were worth the price. but dont forget, everyone reacts differently. i had 2 buddies that ran the same test and dbol, one gained 25lbs the other only gained 10. so youre probably gunna have to try both to find out which works best for YOU


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

i did not say anything about anvar cuting fat in a specfic place spot reducing and i did not say it anyway the experts do there are sevral places not forums that say var has fat burning properties to it which is what i said.and anything that helps you build muscle can help you burn fat.but not trying to be a dick and you are not the only one that has been brain washed into anytime anybody says anything about looosing fat yyou say just diet.there are things along with diet that can help burn fat and the real experts say that anavar does that and i think i read where tren does to.it is pretty well known i am shocked you did not know that.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

well i am sorry i just went and read where var does burn fat in the midsection but it is not going to make fat melt of but it does have a mild .well here is the quote it burns fat in the visceral fat in the abdominal are.it is everywhere i counted 50 diffrent places i read with a simple google of anavar and burning fat but there where a lot more.it is easy to do research now with google.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Im not trying to argue bro. Just stating the facts if you wanna cut fix your diet. Absolutely any compound can be used for cutting. Heavyiron did a cut cycle with anadrol. Its not the drugs its the work you do in the gym and kitchen that determine if you will cut or bulk. If you dont understand then i give up.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

and fyi d i am just trying to learn.ok


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

oh i know i have cut a lot and i am on test e and eq right now.i have lost probally 3 or 4 inches in my waiste in the last 3 or 4 months.my abbs are probally about like yours i have a 4 pack haha but i want a six pack.but yea i did my reasearch and found out that yes some steroids burn abb fat.it is not up for debate it is a fact.tren ace is the best for that then var.but yes diet and cardio are the main tools with out those ntohing will work.but i am way past needing to hear about diet and cardio i am pretty well built not pro bb but close if i could get a six pack i would be happy and that is saying somthing because i am very very hard on my self.everybody else acts like i am a pro bb so but i only care what i think.


----------



## Brawla (Jun 2, 2011)

Damn your posts are hard to read BigBen!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

i know i dont spell or type well but i sure look goood.j/k


----------



## GMC1 (Jun 2, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i know i dont spell or type well but i sure look goood.j/k



It's the Alabama public schools system at it's finest....


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 3, 2011)

i would be mad at what you just said but i can not read.haha


----------



## NJRiot (Jun 3, 2011)

i like the fact that var is less strain on the liver , compared to winny ... also like the way var assists in drying you out, also like how the gains hang around.  50mg ed seems to be the sweet spot for most.
imo winny is cheaper yes, but tuff with joint pain also has more sides at 50mg ed.
hope this helped alittle BB


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 3, 2011)

If you believe that Var will dry you out and help with fat loss around your abdomen, go for it. Every person responds differently. If it was me and I knew that the products were both 100% legit, I'd go with Var. 


I don't use, so my opinion probably doesn't matter to you or anyone else anyways


----------



## Grozny (Jun 3, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you need to know Anavar is 3-4 times more expensive also!



good point wp  both of these roids are fine cutters..but i prefer winny myself. more muscles for less money.

when you cycle winny you will get more lean mass then with anavar. when it comes down on strength i would say anavar is a better choice.

now winny famous side it will dry up your joints then get some glucosamine & take 2 pills everyday it will help with the joint pains


----------

